# BMQ - courses starting in MAY 2011



## Gravja (27 Apr 2011)

Just got my offer today as a Vehicle Technician at St.Jean.  Rather excited.

Anyone else coming with me?


----------



## mazda79 (27 Apr 2011)

Congrats bud.

I appllied for the same thing, doing my cfat, medical and interview on may 3. 
 Just a ? when did you apply. Me, was on march 29 2011.


----------



## Gravja (27 Apr 2011)

mazda79 said:
			
		

> Congrats bud.
> 
> I appllied for the same thing, doing my cfat, medical and interview on may 3.
> Just a ? when did you apply. Me, was on march 29 2011.



I applied around February 2010.  I was Merit listed on June 2010.


----------



## mazda79 (28 Apr 2011)

Merit list, thats good, its too bad that it took that long, but at least your in now.
I guess you already work as a tech. I was calculating thing and I doubt that I would get in for that day
it would be too soon, but you never know, it is the CF. Well i wish you luck at bmq. give it all you got.


----------



## Logiter (28 Apr 2011)

Hey all,

First time poster, long time reader, all that jazz. Got a call today to start basic on may 16th. I noticed there wasn't a thread for this date, so i figured i'd start one up. I've been accepted as a NWT.


----------



## BlueOne (28 Apr 2011)

tell me if I'm wrong but I havn't even seen a date on the official site for may 16????

new courses added? Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Saskboy (28 Apr 2011)

Basic Military Qualification (recruits)
Platoon Number 	Start Date 	Ceremony Date
R0402E (R25) & R0403E (R22) 	May 16, 2011 	August 18, 2011
R0410E (R35) 	May 23, 2011 	August 25, 2011

According to the CFLRS website, these are the upcoming serials in May. Congratulations all. I'll see you there as I commence my BMOQ on 16 May as well. Best of luck!


----------



## aesop081 (28 Apr 2011)

BlueOne said:
			
		

> tell me if I'm wrong but I havn't even seen a date on the official site for may 16????



A suggestion, if i may :

Stop worrying about what other people are doing, what their course dates are or what thei dog had for breakfast 3 days ago. None of that means anything to you. Stop thinking that because you can make a few clicks on often-outdated web pages that you have a half a schmick what you are talking about.

At this point you only have yourself to worry about. Stick with that.


----------



## Cyriz (29 Apr 2011)

Logiter said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> First time poster, long time reader, all that jazz. Got a call today to start basic on may 16th. I noticed there wasn't a thread for this date, so i figured i'd start one up. I've been accepted as a NWT.



Same with me! So glad to finally hear from them. Been a year in waiting. Going in as NET(tactical). See ya there


----------



## funkmasta (1 May 2011)

R0402E (Romeo 25) Here...

I am a MED TECH NCM-SEP student, just finished my first year of college. Looking forward to working my ass off  

I was sworn in 18AUG 2010, so I get a pay raise on graduation day lmao. 

Best of luck to everyone preparing for a great summer.


----------



## Gravja (1 May 2011)

Congratulations to all making BMQ this summer.  Lets do our best!

My birthday falls on week 10.... this should be interesting.  :blotto:


----------



## itsmekyle (1 May 2011)

got my call on Friday the 29th. My basic is may 16th as well in 0402 cya all there!


----------



## ayo23 (3 May 2011)

doesn't look like there are a lot of people going in May.


----------



## Gravja (3 May 2011)

ayo23 said:
			
		

> doesn't look like there are a lot of people going in May.



Ya, looks like I am going to be a one man platoon for the 23rd.


----------



## Rescue119 (4 May 2011)

First post long time watch o_0

Applied April , 2010
Got called today for the May 16th 0402 - AC Ops here

I think I might be one of the oldest at 34 - be 35 in June


----------



## ayo23 (4 May 2011)

Rescue119 said:
			
		

> First post long time watch o_0
> 
> Applied April , 2010
> Got called today for the May 16th 0402 - AC Ops here
> ...



I wonder if that's the spot i had to turn down.


----------



## sdhdeer (4 May 2011)

First post...got the call Monday May 2...swearing in next week then off to BMQ on May 14th for a May 16th start. Sonar Ops.


----------



## Rescue119 (4 May 2011)

wheres everyone from. I am in Barrie and get sworn in on monday..........


ayo23 - why did u turn it down? time line. I hope its not anything bad


----------



## ayo23 (4 May 2011)

Rescue119, i have something important at the end of the month. 
It's just bad timing (for me, anyway) that i was selected for the May BMQ instead of the July BMQ. July I'd definitely go...but i hear it's full now... so they're gonna try to put me into an August BMQ.


----------



## Rescue119 (4 May 2011)

hopefully i dont see u in august


----------



## ayo23 (4 May 2011)

Rescue119 said:
			
		

> hopefully i dont see u in august



you won't if i start on the Aug 29th date other people seem to have. Your basic should end on Aug 18th.


----------



## paully (5 May 2011)

Figured I would register to say that I just finished my first year of school in the NCM-SEP program and will be on course for the 16th, should be an interesting summer.


----------



## Logiter (5 May 2011)

Rescue119 said:
			
		

> wheres everyone from. I am in Barrie and get sworn in on monday..........
> 
> 
> ayo23 - why did u turn it down? time line. I hope its not anything bad



Im from gander, nl, been going to CFRC st. John's. I wasnt told which platoon i'd joining, guess i should just ask the recruiter when i get sworn in on Tuesday?


----------



## Logiter (5 May 2011)

The only info on it is my occupation and the time/date to be at the CFRC for the enrolment ceremony :/


----------



## Rescue119 (5 May 2011)

i was told i would get the letter at the ceremony. I live only 3km from the CFRC anyways


----------



## itsmekyle (6 May 2011)

Rescue119 said:
			
		

> wheres everyone from. I am in Barrie and get sworn in on monday..........



I'm also from Barrie and ill be seeing you Monday. 
It also looks like we will be in the same platoon.


----------



## Rescue119 (6 May 2011)

Cool. See you at 0930. I will be the old one there  ;D


----------



## Logiter (7 May 2011)

Just another quick question,

The package i got in the mail with instructions 'to be completed prior to basic training', does that mean they are to be submitted at my enrollment ceremony? Or just to have it filled out and ready to submit when i arrive at bmq? Its the security clearence form

Thanks in advance


----------



## Logiter (7 May 2011)

The other ones are just cflrs information forms for the instructors, but i assumed they wouldnt be needed until i arrived. Thanks for the help


----------



## Rescue119 (11 May 2011)

I know the forms that are stapled to the back of the package have been photocopied so many times you can barely make them out. Gonna try and fill them out anyways. Maybe its a test to see if you can make out something out of nothing.

Don't forget to do your bios. 

Hopefully everyone got sworn in OK. 

see you Saturday.


----------



## Ravens22 (11 May 2011)

Ill be seeing you guys on Saturday as well. Im an NCM SEP student and just finished first year, got enrolled last summer at the start of July but that didnt give me time to complete my BMQ before i started school. 

Felt kinda guilty for getting paid without doing any courses yet, Im sure ill be making up for that soon enough though.  ;D


----------

